# ip camera to composite



## tech2000 (Sep 27, 2008)

does any one know how to take the video from an ip security camera and turn it into a cable with rca connectors?
the output on the camera is ethernet connector and now we cant use the camera on our school's network and our director doesn't want to buy another camera and told us to find a way to use this camera.


----------



## museav (Sep 27, 2008)

A computer with a video card providing the desired video output? An IP camera is really more a network device than a video device and as such it outputs a data stream rather than a video signal.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Sep 28, 2008)

This might sound stupid, but are you 100% sure it is an IP camera and not just a security camera that is part of a system that uses RJ-45 connectors and CAT5 to transmit video back to a special monitor? I've seen bundled systems that use primarily RJ-11, and a switcher/multiplexer is built right into the monitor...just a thought...


----------



## jerekb (Oct 10, 2008)

^^^
Ditto


----------



## PhantomD (Oct 17, 2008)

What would really help us here would be to know the brand of the thing itself.

We have an IP camera which we bought because of its superior quality and 26x optical zoom. It has a separate breakout box which allows us to connect it to a video input.


----------



## tech2000 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long, got pulled away for several different productions.
The camera I was talking about is a Panasonic BL-C131A. It is an IP security camera.
Thanks!


----------



## NickJones (Mar 22, 2009)

Been trying to send this all day, isp went down THANKS A LOT! Grrrr, oh well. Your camera doesn't have any Composite or RCA out capabilities. If you were intending on projecting this video, then it wouldn't look too flash as it's only a 600x400 resoloution. If you only wanted it in RCA so you could stream it to TVs, then maybe consider just using the camera as is. If you stick a wireless router with it, and a switch, then this means laptops, iPod/iPhones, Smart Phones and PC's can all see the streamed video, this camera supports up to 200 people watching at the same time. If you were intending to project it, then the 600x400 resoloution wouldnt look to great. If you still desperatley want to turn the feed into a RCA then you would need a dedicated computer, that just shows the video fullscreen all the time, then you would need to buy as VGA to RCA scan conterter, then plug it into the VGA (computer video cable) out. Then your feed would be in RCA. One of the downsides to this is that you need the computer to be running all the time you want the video going.
Good Luck, hope this was helpfull, PM me if you need more help,
Nick Jones


----------



## tech2000 (Mar 30, 2009)

Is there a way to plug it directly into the computer? or would I need a router or something...


----------



## NickJones (Mar 31, 2009)

It may be possible using direct IP and a CAT6 Cable (maybe even a CAT5 crossover, but reccomend CAT6) its a cheaper option. Your school probaby would have a few kicking round. Ask your school computer tech's if you can borrow even a short one, that way you can say if it works or not, then if it does, ask whoever organises your venue to buy a long one. Panasonic wants me to pay for the manual, so you are on your own there, you might have the one for it kicking round. All the best, hope this works for you. And will someone please give me a "Thank You" I keep helping people and I am yet to be thanked :neutral: oh well! 
Hope this helped.
Nick Jones
PS. I want one of these things now!


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 31, 2009)

tech2000 said:


> Is there a way to plug it directly into the computer? or would I need a router or something...



Most modern network cards are auto sensing for crossover activity, thus, you don't need a crossover cable. If you have a hub or switch though, that is probably the ideal solution. If you can set your computer up to be a DHCP server (very easy with a Mac, not sure how to do it in Windoze) it should be very easy to talk to the camera. If the camera is already set up with a static IP address, then all you have to do is set the IP address of your computer to be in the same Subnet and you should be able to connect without DHCP.


----------



## tech2000 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all your input everyone!
I'm going to play around with the camera tomorrow to see if it works. I love ptz cameras!


----------

